# Well, it's official...



## mthurston0001

Anyone who trains much around me will tell you that I am definatly not a confirmation person. Not that it does not have a place, and if it's what you like then go for it..but for me it rates right under tracking. But as suprised as I am at myself, I will be entering one dog in the working class at the 2012 Seiger Show in Indianapolis:laugh:. Turns out I have a great mentor to help coach us to get ready for it too. It's going to be lots of conditioning I supppose, but based on his show record (we are first in 3 of 3) I would expect him to do really well. I'm open to any experienced input as well, tips and what not! And btw it is a working line dog


----------



## PaddyD

I think you meant 'definitely not a conformation person' ???


----------



## mthurston0001

yeah, yeah...tomato, tomito..


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

Congratz and I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## mthurston0001

Gongratulate us when it's all over with!


----------



## cliffson1

Matt, you have done Larry and I proud. Good luck with Bravo. it doesn't matter what the judges say you have a superlative German Shepherd.


----------



## Liesje

By Bravo do you mean Bravo vom Buchonia? I was looking at him last night, gorgeous dog! I'll be cheering for him.


----------



## robinhuerta

Congrats and BEST WISHES!
PLEASE post pics Cliff...if you get any....I LOVE when a WL "kicks butt!"......_but don't tell the SL folks...I'll lose my "bowl" at the table. :lurking:_


----------



## mthurston0001

Liesje said:


> By Bravo do you mean Bravo vom Buchonia? I was looking at him last night, gorgeous dog! I'll be cheering for him.


One in the same. Where were you looking at him at? Going to have a club trial/show in April. It will be good practice!


----------



## mthurston0001

robinhuerta said:


> Congrats and BEST WISHES!
> PLEASE post pics Cliff...if you get any....I LOVE when a WL "kicks butt!"......_but don't tell the SL folks...I'll lose my "bowl" at the table. :lurking:_


Well I know he's going to be up against some tough dogs, and I'll shoot for sieger (which I don't really expect to get), but I know he will do very well.


----------



## robinhuerta

pics PLEASE!! Got my fingers and toes crossed.....I'm so excited for you! *crazy huh?* LOL!


----------



## mthurston0001

Here are a few I found from the 2011 Regional show.


----------



## BlackPuppy

PaddyD said:


> I think you meant 'definitely not a conformation person' ???


*This is not a grammar and spelling forum, so slack off.*

To the OP.

I am not a conformation person either, but I have a puppy that I wanted to put out there and see how he did. I'm proud to say he has his UKC Champion and a IABCA Champion. Having a mentor is the best way to go. I've taken classes and don't learn near as much in them as a 30 minute session with somebody who does this all year long. Good luck! ..and report back.


----------



## mthurston0001

BlackPuppy said:


> *This is not a grammar and spelling forum, so slack off.*
> 
> To the OP.
> 
> I am not a conformation person either, but I have a puppy that I wanted to put out there and see how he did. I'm proud to say he has his UKC Champion and a IABCA Champion. Having a mentor is the best way to go. I've taken classes and don't learn near as much in them as a 30 minute session with somebody who does this all year long. Good luck! ..and report back.


I am lucky to have a very good, very experienced mentor, who see on a regular basis. Has had many dogs in many shows many times!:laugh:


----------



## meldleistikow

He is gorgeous! Love that color!


----------



## Castlemaid

I'll be cheering you guys on from behind my keyboard! I never considered conformation showing, but I heard from a CKC (Canadian) Conformation judge, who is also a GSD breeder, that were I to show Gryff, I could finish him (nice head, plush coat, great angles, apparently [I say apparently because I know nothing about this stuff]). So for the first time ever I'm thinking about it. because how cool is it when a working line can show off like that?


----------



## mthurston0001

Well it's cool when he beats the show dogs but....the sprinting around in circles for 15 min, not so cool.:crazy:


----------



## robinhuerta

Your dog is beautiful! Just my type of handsome!
KICK BUTT! First or last....I love it when a beautiful, complete dog enters a ring.
Running around for 15-30mins isn't fun for sure...actually it kinda *bites*......they can & do run their arses off!
*I guess my passion for this breed has made me (bi-racial)...love the WLs & the SLs*
Best wishes again! BTW Cliff.....you deserve to be very proud!


----------



## mthurston0001

Why thank you! I think what is special about him is that he works like a working dog but he shows like a show dog. I've heard plenty of stories about last years seiger show, all the running kind of got out of hand. Different judge this year, so maybe it wont be as bad or maybe it's just wishful thinking as I really know nothing about him and anything can happen come show/trial day...I am not looking forward to all the conditioning we are going to have to start doing though. It will be as much for me as it will be for him!


----------



## onyx'girl

Bravo is a dog everyone would want! I've been in awe of him since the AWDF's! Good luck with the showing, not my cup of tea either, but so good to see you pushing forward to represent the WL, and doing it with such an amazing one.


----------



## GSDElsa

Good luck! Kick butt with your sexy sable man!!!


----------



## cliffson1

Its not often you are able to place dogs with owners like Justine and Matt.....to them goes the credit for developing their dogs into the excellent specimen that they are.


----------



## cliffson1

BTW, Robin, I KNOW you appreciate the complete dog....knew that from the begnning!!! :toasting:


----------



## Liesje

mthurston0001 said:


> One in the same. Where were you looking at him at? Going to have a club trial/show in April. It will be good practice!



You know, I don't really remember...I think I was looking at trial results, or maybe a club's web site?


----------



## Andaka

Wow! Now that is a dog I would be proud to own -- and show!


----------



## mthurston0001

Well he's not perfect, but then what dog is? He's just slightly more social than I'd like him to be and just a little bit sensative to me only. He has been a lot like a big puppy some respects, though he had a breeding a few months back and now he's starting to grow up a little. Which I suppose I can attribute to the breeding as well as his age (2.5years). His work is stronger too.


----------



## cliffson1

Frankly, Matt he is the perfect dog....somewhat sensitive to you, yet strong outward, and good in the work, and conformationally excellent to boot. When that dog gets to be 4 to 5 when the average national level dog's age is, he'll be super in the work if he's been consistently worked with. He's a baby.....20 years from now you will appreciate how perfect he is. LOL


----------



## mthurston0001

I wanted to make sure I was clear that he is a little sensative _only_ to myself, also very highly biddable which I like. And ohhhhh I don't know Cliff...I don't think I will ever find a perfect anything in this life. Though I did try a new BBQ wings place down the road the other day that might fit the bill...


----------



## mthurston0001

Does anybody know anything about Mr. Frank Goldlust? Showed under him maybe? He's judging working males and I know zero about him.


----------



## bocron

I did conformation and Schutzhund for years with my Beaucerons. The conformation to me, since it wasn't my main thing, was always kind of like dessert. A nice thing to do, no pressure and it was fun for the dogs since I think they found it to be like a social gathering. 
I found that the less I cared the better we did. My one female ended up an American, Puerto Rican and World Champion when all was said and done.
Have fun with it and keep in mind that while it is super important to many of the people there, you can still be casual about the final results and see it as just another opportunity to spend time with your dog.
He's a stunner, I can't wait to hear how it goes!

Annette


----------



## Ruthie

Grizz and I will be rooting for his big brother! Exciting to see what he is going to look like in a couple years. They do look a lot alike in the face.


----------



## mthurston0001

I have been MIA for a while; very busy... I hate to dissappoint everyone, but we are not going to the Seiger Show after all : ( l I've recently had to make a priority shift and the dog training has moved to a back burner for a little while. In fact, (I have been contemplating this for many months) I am selling him as soon as I have the right buyer. It's going to be a hard break-up /: (


----------



## Rei

Very sorry to hear that, I had looked forward to following his progress under your handling. However, I fully understand having to re-evaluate and reorganize your priorities and wish you the best. Bravo sounds like a really great dog and anyone would be lucky to have him!


----------



## onyx'girl

Rei said:


> Very sorry to hear that, I had looked forward to following his progress under your handling. However, I fully understand having to re-evaluate and reorganize your priorities and wish you the best. Bravo sounds like a really great dog and anyone would be lucky to have him!


X's 2


----------



## Liesje

Sorry to hear that. Don't tempt me...


----------



## mthurston0001

Well, it's not a bad thing necissarily. And certainly nothing wrong with the dog. Just onward and upward.


----------



## robinhuerta

Well....my heart just sank a little this morning after reading the update.
I was really looking forward to meeting you AND this beautiful dog.....
I was very excited to be able to "applaud and encourage" ring side, and offer any assistance that I could......
So very sorry that things have a way of changing.....but such is life.
Best wishes to you and the dog....
Sincerely,
Robin


----------



## mthurston0001

As was I. Maybe next time.


----------



## cliffson1

Hey Matt, 
Life has many twists and turns....with and without the dogs. I was doing helper work on Bravo's litter brother last night.....he is a really nice structured and tempered dog....Good Luck in your endeavors!!


----------



## mthurston0001

You know it...good to hear there are more like him coming up! Orin is still...well, a puppy! Loud and obnoxious, really wants to use his nose a lot, and seems like he will easily be able to channel between defense and prey in the future.



cliffson1 said:


> Hey Matt,
> Life has many twists and turns....with and without the dogs. I was doing helper work on Bravo's litter brother last night.....he is a really nice structured and tempered dog....Good Luck in your endeavors!!


----------

